# What to do?



## keepontrying (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi Ladies,
Would love some advice from you all about where to go from here. It would be lovely to have another perspective as I am going round in circles.
I will try and condense my story.
I had a succesful 1st IVF cycle in 2007, and realise how lucky i was everyday to have my son.
Since then I have had a natural pregnancy and mscarriage, 4 IVF cycles and 2 FETs without a sniff of a BFP.
I changed clinics for the last cycle, and it was the best ever, we used EEVA, had 6 good embryos but still no joys. My cycles previous to that it seemed that egg quality was the issue. My consultant now thinks it is implantation failure.
I have Hashimotos thyroiditis, so a definite immune element. Endometriosis, Adenomyosis, Pelvic adhesions and blocked tubes. For the last 3 transfers we have used an endo scratch, aspirin and steroids. For th last FET we also used intralipids!!!! 
I am 38 and at a loss as to what to do next. I know my family think I should thank my lucky stars that I have my son and give up. 
As far as I can see the options are, chromosomal testing, surrogacy, give up or one more try. I know the odds are stacked, but I don't want to make the wrong choice.
So what do you think. Ideas and advice very much appreciated.
xxx


----------

